# Baoz = Bun(In Chinese)



## milky (Nov 16, 2009)

My StarTortoise named Char Siew Baoz


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 16, 2009)

How totally adorable! He's looking out from his mini-soak dish at you, "Why are you flashing me again? It's time for my nap!"

Are stars and radiateds related? Such exquisite shell patterns!


----------



## milky (Nov 16, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> How totally adorable! He's looking out from his mini-soak dish at you, "Why are you flashing me again? It's time for my nap!"
> 
> Are stars and radiateds related? Such exquisite shell patterns!




thanks yea that's what i'm thinking when i took that shot..

i'm not really sure whether they are related.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 16, 2009)

Very pretty! 

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2009)

Pretty! You have a very pretty little Bun.  It just feels so strange saying that.


----------



## terryo (Nov 16, 2009)

Beautiful lil tort and the name fits him well.


----------



## Isa (Nov 16, 2009)

Aww Char Siew Baoz is adorable 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## katesgoey (Nov 16, 2009)

So dang adorable, makes me wish we had one!


----------



## milky (Nov 16, 2009)

emysemys said:


> Very pretty!
> 
> Yvonne


Thanks Yvonne



Jacqui said:


> Pretty! You have a very pretty little Bun.  It just feels so strange saying that.


thanks.. becoz when bought him that time he eat like alot & looks like a bun.. 


terryo said:


> Beautiful lil tort and the name fits him well.


thanks 


Isa said:


> Aww Char Siew Baoz is adorable
> Thanks for sharing!


thanks.. yea when he was soaking by his own he giv me that kind of face.. lolx



katesgoey said:


> So dang adorable, makes me wish we had one!



heheh go get one... is very adorable..


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 16, 2009)

Baoz is so cute I can eat it - just kidding! That's what you get for naming your tort after my favorite snack!


----------



## milky (Nov 17, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Baoz is so cute I can eat it - just kidding! That's what you get for naming your tort after my favorite snack!



hahhaha... 

btw my tortie like(always) to soak himself into the feeding dish is it alright for him?


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 17, 2009)

That's fine. Reptiles do what reptiles do.


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Nov 17, 2009)

Boaz is too cute!!!


----------



## Crazy1 (Nov 18, 2009)

You have a very sweet looking Star and I really like its name.


----------



## milky (Nov 19, 2009)

thanks... he is just about 2" size only..


----------



## russian (Nov 22, 2009)

Char siu Bao. LOL. My favorite Dim Sum item. Your tort looks awesome.


----------



## milky (Nov 23, 2009)

russian said:


> Char siu Bao. LOL. My favorite Dim Sum item. Your tort looks awesome.



Thanks.. i still researching to build a better house for him... StarsT need as dry as possible rite?


----------



## alfiethetortoise (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, i like the name of your tortoise and assume that you speak some chinese?! I studied Mandarin in 2007 at Beijing Language and Culture University, Haiden District, Beijing. Although i am considerably improved in Mandarin, i struggle to find people to speak with now i left university and returned to the countryside.

Rensheni hen gaoxing! 

p.s. i miss real dim sum!


----------



## milky (Nov 23, 2009)

lolx.. i can understand abit chinese.... i'm more to cantonese..


----------



## tortoisenerd (Nov 24, 2009)

So cute! Yes, I have heard Stars need to be kept dry, and hay is a common substrate for Stars (you may want to shred it into smaller pieces if you find they have trouble walking on it, as you don't want them to become off balance and flip over, especially near water or under the light as they cannot last as long in water or under heat). Other than that I don't know much about them. Can you provide more enclosure pictures? Someone else should be able to give you opinions on whether the enclosure and substrate is suitable. You can start a separate thread with your questions to get more attention. What is the tortoise eating? You probably want a dish that will allow you to fill it up slightly higher with water, so it is up to the level where the upper and lower shells meet (plastron and carapace). Tortoises need to stick their head in the water to drink and I'm not sure if that is quite deep enough. You do want to avoid having it too deep. The tortoise should not have to hold its head up out of the water. You want water dishes kept away from any climbing hazards to minimize the chance they will flip over in them and drown. I find the water dish with stairs (the Groovy Jacuzzi) to be the best for hatchlings, even better than the ramp bowl, as it is easy for them to get in and out of it. My little guy when he was not much bigger than your torts had trouble with every water dish I tried except for the stair bowl. Best wishes.


----------

